# Gonna need bigger wheels!



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

What have I gotten myself into? Just clear coated 5 baits, which filled all 4 spots on my wheels, and left me turning one by hand. I can see it now, I'm gonna have to add more hangers!









Here are my 3 latest deep divers...

Clown








Black/Silver








And the Purple People Eater


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

those are some great looking lures.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Those look really good. I wish I could figure out how to airbrush and what type of paints to use.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I'm no pro at airbrushing, but they're not hard to use. I have a cheap and a little more expensive airbrush. I use the cheap one most on these. I just practice and experiment with different techniques. I use a large piece of cardboard to practice on to get the flow the way I want it before hitting the bait. Just pick one up and start playing with paint and air flow. You'll get the hang of it.

I'm using mostly Testors model paints, both oil and water based, gloss and flat. They all shine once you put your clear coat on. A little bit of thinner and they flow from the airbrush very nicely. The size of baits I'm making don't use much paint. I bet I clean more out of the airbrush than what goes on the bait.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice work eyesman! What is your estimate of running depth on those deep divers?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice lures I like the clown one the best.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

those are sweet. i really like the purple/silver one.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I just happen to know a guy that fishes Lake Erie quite often that would probably field test those for you.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those look great! I can't wait to here how they run. Love that foil!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, those are outstanding! You are rockin'!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lookin' GREAT!!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job on the lures...the wally's won't have a chance!! Here is how I solved the drying wheel problem you are now facing...I anticipated the same issue so I made mine for eight lures at once...I know when I get really cranking on this stuff, I will do many at one time. Check out the pictures below...I put on a few lures to show how I plan to use it...each is placed at a cross angle so as the wheel turns it creates a spiraling effect. I attach to the wheel with springs so no need to tie the lure to the center rod...the are very stable. The wheels themselves are adjustable also so I can do just about any size lure without having to fiddle with keeping it taught.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you guys are giving renosky a run for the money!bait shops will even be closing soon if you start selling them.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks again for the compliments. I'm trying to think of more paint schemes the 'eyes will like. But then again, who ever know what they like.

Nice setup fugarwi7. I figure for now I'll just add 4 more sets of screw eyes to my current contraption. Once I acquire the rotisserie motor I may just set it up as you have yours so they won't be so crowded.

freyedknot, I currently have no intentions of selling them. Mostly I'm just wanting to put more 'eyes in the freezer. I did well this year limiting all but twice. My biggest problem is I just need to get to Erie more often.

Het, maybe we can field test them together and talk about it. 

goolies, I wouldn't even begin to know how to estimate the depth. I'm hoping they'll run in at least the 15-20 foot range. We'll find out come spring when I start picking up zebra mussels with the lips. I'm also making shallow divers out of the same patterns, and I know the perch I tested was running @ 1 1/2 feet at a moderate retrieve. I haven't tried it at trolling speed yet. 

Vince, John, (and the rest of you airbrushers)... you know, I feel a "Tips on Airbrushing" thread coming up. I don't know all that much other than what I've learned on my own. But maybe we can help some of these guys with a little "what does what", like farther away gives wider pattern and closer gives thinner pattern. I learned what I know from doing, and reading many many websites on airbrushing. Just thought we could help get these other guys started in the fun.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

figarwi7 I like that drying wheel, very sharp.


eyesman-01 I like the idea of the airbrush tips, do and dont's.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Fugarwi, where did you aquire the springs?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

walleyevision said:


> Fugarwi, where did you aquire the springs?


I looked high and low for the right size and the only place I could find them was at the Trustworthy Hardware store in Grandview. I took all they had and ordered 8 more...should get them in a few weeks.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks. I found some old ones at work, they may have a little too much tension but I will give them a try.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You guys are killing me over here with these lures and contraptions and stuff.
Really impressive work on everything. Great info, Great pics! Keep em coming.


----------

